# Dry scaly bald legs



## Chrisscock (May 26, 2013)

We have started to notice the back legs of our goat losing hair and his skin looking very dry and scaly. I googled it and it says a mineral deficiency or mites.. I don't see any visible mites on him. We are going to call the vet after the holiday weekend, but was hoping for any insight here while we wait. I attached a picture.


----------



## HummingbirdMeadowGoats (Oct 1, 2012)

Could it perhaps be Parakeratosis? It is too hard to tell from the picture and I am far from being a vet but you could Google the name if you wanted and see if perhaps that is the problem. If it is I think Zinc fixes it. I have seen pictures of pigs with Parakeratosis and when I saw your goat that was the first thing I thought of.

I hope the goat gets to feeling better soon.


----------



## Chrisscock (May 26, 2013)

It definitely could be. I just looked it up and read a bit. What is the treatment?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Zinc deficiency can also cause hair loss, most extensively on the head, neck, flanks, peritoneal areas, and lower portion of the limbs, the hair was thinning in most of the remaining areas. The skin was thick, dry and scaly and the hair was dull and shaggy. Adding a good mineral mix with zinc usually corrects this problem within a month. Severe zinc deficiency can also result in parakeratosis, where the skin becomes dry, scaly, and thick and may become encrusted.

It could also be a case of mites..how long has the goat been like this?


----------



## Chrisscock (May 26, 2013)

I started noticing it about a week ago, but I suspect it has been longer given the severity.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would treat For mites I would give Ivomec 1 cc per 40# SUB Q 3 times one week apart ....I would also wash the area with a light vinegar and water wash...to sooth and soften the area..if its mights..which it looks like to me..the ivomec should clear it up...I would also be sure my loose mineral was a good source of zinc just in case its parakeratosis...


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

I don't think doing both can be harmful.... You can't see mites ): poor babies hope you get them well soon!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

After and will attempt to fix her legs were on our way to the vet!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is looking like mites to me. I would definitely treat for mites. I would also get some NuStock and put on her legs. You will probably need to clean them. There is a sulfur wash that you can use and you scrub. Then let dry and apply the NuStock.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

I'll try that. The hair is starting to grow back finally  but it cost a lot to have it looked at. Vet thinks that it was a prior foot injury. Apparently it's old. All chest muscles are atrophied and arthritis has set in. ): she's only 4!! He gave anti inflammatory and pain meds (Previcox) to give 1 a day


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

I just have to show off how well they're doing! (=


----------

